# Anglesea march 30 to April 9



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

going to anglesea with the family for 10 days staying at point road knight. will have my son with me so if any locals want to have a fish or throw some pointers my way it will be appreciated.


----------



## kane (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes mate. Anglsea river is full of Bream. i was there about 4-5 months ago even though its still polluted and its just one after the other. anything works there!!!


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Kane .... But that was last year and it was full of bream .... Also fished point road knight and got some good whiting ...


----------

